# Black Coaches



## Ammit Brando (May 25, 2009)

Are they worth putting in my army?


I am thinking of making a VC, Mannfred led army with 2 Coaches. Opinions?


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

2 coaches are way too much, but a single one I have found to be a good support unit.


----------



## Ammit Brando (May 25, 2009)

Would 2 be viable though?


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I would not consider 2 black coaches to be viable in games of less than 2000 points. The only other time I would suggest having more than 1 is if your opponent is a heavy magic user and you plan to use them to suck up your opponents magic.


----------



## Ammit Brando (May 25, 2009)

I see where you are coming from. I was not planning on using two for under 2k points....i was thinking of tagging them with Mannfred(the lord) just to see if that could work, as no runs with 2 and few run with 1


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

running 2 with manfred can be risky since they can absorb from his as well, but it might be fun to try.


----------



## Ammit Brando (May 25, 2009)

This is true. question though. Once a coach has all 6 attributes does it stop sucking up dice? or does it keep doing it?


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

It keeps sucking since if you look on page 47 of the VC book it says 6+ absorbed dice so it keeps going.


----------



## Ammit Brando (May 25, 2009)

Ah yes. I see. So in theory if i kept my casters away from it *6 inches*, after the initial 6 dice or so then i should be fine.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Having _absolutely no stake_ in your decision whatsoever, I would discourage the use of such ineffective models in your VC army. Seeing as how I have no interest in what units you would be conceivably fielding against me I would recommend abandoning this line of thought and look into other units.

How about zombies? Everybody likes zombies! :clapping:


----------



## Ammit Brando (May 25, 2009)

Haha. Alright. 2k points of zombies plus a lord and heroes.



ps. Sorry about today if you went out. My ride bailed on me for Mass Effect. We should be going out friday God willing


----------



## 7-ZARK-7 (Jan 29, 2009)

Just try it anyway... The coach is expensive to buy and you would use up two rare slots but as a vampire fan it would just be cool to see it done! You hardly see them used so two would surely make an opponent panic!
I want to convert one up to look like Meyer Links coach from Bloodlust..
Good luck! (I don't have enough points of core to add a coach... Maybe with a 3000 point list though..)


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Naw it's all good I couldn't make it out either. I also am gonna try to get out there today, though.


----------

